# Exercising with a Dexcom



## Lizzzie (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi everyone!   I'm an enthusiastic runner but get it wrong every single time I go out, and my new dexcom seems to distract me more than it helps.

How do people like their dexco m trace to look before they run?    What do they expect it to do while they're running?   How'd the hot weather changing things for you?

Thanks


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 7, 2019)

I think it depends how far and fast you're running.  What things do you feel you get wrong?  Normally short and fast (anaerobic) exercise would raise levels and longer and slower (aerobic) would lower them.  I'm not really a runner and haven't got a dexcom but I do use a Libre now and when on the bike my aim is between 7 and 10 mmol/l.  I've seen these figures mentioned by several people and it's a good range to aim for.  Anything less when starting I'll eat something but won't stress too much (  ) if it goes out of range when I'm riding as I can usually bring it back from high or low.  Depending what time I set off I often have iob but will also have TBR's on the pump.  I'm normally out for around 3-4 hours.


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks.


----------

